# اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه في خمس مواضيع 
*



_*المهم

إذا كان الرجل لا يزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي 
أما إذا كانت المرأة لا تزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنها أنها 

حية 



إذا أصاب الرجل في قوله أو فعله فيقال عنه أنه ..مصيب
أما إذا أصابت المرأة في قولها أو فعلها فيقال عنها أنها مصيبة 





إذا تولى الرجل منصب القضاء فيقال عنه أنه قاضي 
أما إذا تولت المرأة منصب القضاء فيقال عنها أنها قاضية ...!!والقاضية هي المصيبة العظيمة التي تنزل بالمرء فتقضي عليه 





أصبح الرجل عضوا في احد المجالس النيابية فيقال عنه أنه نائب 
أما إذا أصبحت المرأة عضوا في أحدا لمجالس النيابية فيقال عنها أنها نائبة ...!!! 
وكما تعلمون فان النائبة هي أخت المصيبة والمصيبة ام الكوارث 



إذا كان للرجل هواية يتسلى بها ولا يحترفها فيقال عنه أنه هاوي 
أما إذا كانت للمرأة هواية تتسلى بها ولا تحترفها فيقال عنها أنها هاوية !!....
والهاوية هي احدي أسماء جهنم والعياذ بالله 





م


ن

ق

و
اوعوا البنات تزعل :gy0000:*_
_*هههههههههههه*_
_*انا واحده منكم ارحمونى:smile02
*_​_*
*_


----------



## Ramzi (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

يا حية
          يا مصيبة
                         يا قاضية 
                                       يا نائبة  
                                                    يا هاوية


----------



## fullaty (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

احسن احسن  اديها كمان يا رمزى :t32::t32:

احنا كنا نقصينك بس ماشى ماشى :spor22::spor22:

طبعا يا جماعه الوحيده اللى بيطبق عليها هاذا الموضوع هى ​
red pansyyyyyyyy​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:
*الله الله كمان رمزى وفيبى *
_*هى حصلت انا قولت اخرى*_
_*المستشفى وده لو لحقتها كمان:hlp:*_
*الرحمه من عندك يارب:070104~242:*​


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

فظيعةةةةةةة ههههه موتتنى من الضحك(صدقتى فكل كلمة ) بس استلقى وعدك من البنات


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



G E O R G E قال:


> فظيعةةةةةةة ههههه موتتنى من الضحك(صدقتى فكل كلمة ) بس استلقى وعدك من البنات


*انا عارفه شكلى هاروح فيها *
*هاضرب لما اموت يالهوى:t32:*
*ربنا يستر:kap:*​


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



red_pansy قال:


> *انا عارفه شكلى هاروح فيها *
> *هاضرب لما اموت يالهوى:t32:*
> *ربنا يستر:kap:*​



نصيحة اخوية استخبى اليومين دول منا ما الموضوع يهدى عند البنات


----------



## vetaa (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

بقى كدة يا هاااااااااااااااااااانم
نقعد ندافع عن نفسنا احنا امام الجبابرة اللى هما (الاولا)يعنى

وانتى تيجى فى الاخر بكل بساطة
تشمتى الناس دول فينا
وحياتك بس لما اشووفك:ranting:
هتاخدى ضرببببببب:t32:
شكلك متنكرة يا بت انتى
انا هعمل ان اخووووكى اللى كتبة علشان افضل احبك:a82:
اياكى تكرر ويالا بقى انتى عارفة يا ريد هااااااااااااااانم:spor22:


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



G E O R G E قال:


> نصيحة اخوية استخبى اليومين دول منا ما الموضوع يهدى عند البنات


*يخليك ليا معاك حق*
*العمر مش بعزقه:cry2:*
*دايما رافع رايتى:smil12:*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

حية 
معقولة
ههههههههههههههه
وقاضية كماان 
انا بحيكي ياريد بانسي


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

بجد الموضوع تحفة وهي يا جماعة مغلطتش في ستات كتير بينتبق عليهم الكلام ده بس احنا طبعا مش كدة مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



vetaa قال:


> بقى كدة يا هاااااااااااااااااااانم
> نقعد ندافع عن نفسنا احنا امام الجبابرة اللى هما (الاولا)يعنى
> 
> وانتى تيجى فى الاخر بكل بساطة
> ...


*اى اى اه اه *
*عينى راحت وسنانى مش لاقيه واحده فيهم*
*يعنى اكل ازاى دلوقتى اهىء اهىء:186fx:شكلى هامسك دى بعد كده*
:466zc:
*عايزه اسعاف ياعالم ياهوووووووو*​


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

خليكى صاحبة مبدا وليكى شخصيتك المستقلة يارد واتكلمى بصراحة بس انا ابشرك انى بالطريقة دى البنات كلهم هايقلبو عليكى ربنا معاكى ارجع واقولك استخبى اليومين دول


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد الموضوع تحفة وهي يا جماعة مغلطتش في ستات كتير بينتبق عليهم الكلام ده بس احنا طبعا مش كدة مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


:1073lg:_*الله يخليكى ياقمررررررررررررر*_
_*انقذتينى ياسكرررررررررررررر30:*_
_*يخليكى للغلابه اللى زيى يارب*_
_*دعوه من وليه غلبانه:11_6_204:*_​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



G E O R G E قال:


> خليكى صاحبة مبدا وليكى شخصيتك المستقلة يارد واتكلمى بصراحة بس انا ابشرك انى بالطريقة دى البنات كلهم هايقلبو عليكى ربنا معاكى ارجع واقولك استخبى اليومين دول


*يطمنك يامريح قلبى:t26:*
*انا استخبيت خلاص*
*وده واضح :vava:*​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



ramyghobrial قال:


> حية
> معقولة
> ههههههههههههههه
> وقاضية كماان
> انا بحيكي ياريد بانسي


:ura1::ura1::ura1:
*بس اكيد قصدك مش تحيينى لا*
*اكيد قصدك هاتيجى تعزى فيا قريب:budo:*
*يبقى اترحم عليا كل ما تفتكرنى:94:*
*واء واء واء واء اهىء اهىء اهىء*
*دا انا لسه صغننه *
​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

كلنا لها ياماما معلشي


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

شكرا يا ريد بانسي علي المعلومات الجميلة 

تصدقي اول مرة اعرف اني البنات حية و مصيبة وقاضية ونائبة و هاوية 

نصيحة اخوية استخبي اليومين دول احنا مش مستغيين عنك :fun_lol:


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

بقى كده يا مريومه ........بعد كل ده تطلع فى الاخر ولد ومخليانى أدورلك على عريس كمان :ranting: ........طيب اديك اتكشفت......... قلنا اسمك ايه بقى مينا ولا مراد ولا تلاقيه مدحت ........ وطبعاً الشباب متفقين معاك علشان تعمل فينا مقلب بس احنا كشفناك خلاص :beee:


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*سلام المسيح :
ياجماعه البنيه بتقول الحقيقه اللي كلنا خايفين اننا نقولها زعلانين ليه ........... عادي يعني 
ريد بانسي ............. بما انك ( حيه ) قديمة و ( قاضيه ) فيجب ان تكوني ( مصيبه ) في قراراتك لكي تكوني نعم الـــ ( نائبه ) والا قالوا عنك انكي ( هاوية ) ولستي محترفه .
ولا اي كلام يا عبد السلام *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ياجماعه البنيه بتقول الحقيقه اللي كلنا خايفين اننا نقولها زعلانين ليه ........... عادي يعني
> ريد بانسي ............. بما انك ( حيه ) قديمة و ( قاضيه ) فيجب ان تكوني ( مصيبه ) في قراراتك لكي تكوني نعم الـــ ( نائبه ) والا قالوا عنك انكي ( هاوية ) ولستي محترفه .
> ولا اي كلام يا عبد السلام *​



:017165~155:


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا يا ريد بانسي علي المعلومات الجميلة
> 
> تصدقي اول مرة اعرف اني البنات حية و مصيبة وقاضية ونائبة و هاوية
> 
> نصيحة اخوية استخبي اليومين دول احنا مش مستغيين عنك :fun_lol:


*ميرسى ياكوبتك*
*بس اروح من حواء فين :act19:*
*ورايا ورايا دانا غلبانه *
*اهىء اهىء *
*فكرك اجهز نبوت الخفير:11azy:*

​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بقى كده يا مريومه ........بعد كل ده تطلع فى الاخر ولد ومخليانى أدورلك على عريس كمان :ranting: ........طيب اديك اتكشفت......... قلنا اسمك ايه بقى مينا ولا مراد ولا تلاقيه مدحت ........ وطبعاً الشباب متفقين معاك علشان تعمل فينا مقلب بس احنا كشفناك خلاص :beee:


*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ياقمررررررر*
*بتشكى فيا يالهوى ياخراشى:ranting:*
*اعتقد مفيش حد بيصووووت غير الحريم*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين شكلك كده مش عايزه تجيبى العريس ها :t32:*​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *ياجماعه البنيه بتقول الحقيقه اللي كلنا خايفين اننا نقولها زعلانين ليه ........... عادي يعني *
> *ريد بانسي ............. بما انك ( حيه ) قديمة و ( قاضيه ) فيجب ان تكوني ( مصيبه ) في قراراتك لكي تكوني نعم الـــ ( نائبه ) والا قالوا عنك انكي ( هاوية ) ولستي محترفه .*
> ...


*:act23::act23::act23:*
*:act19::act19::act19::act19:*
:budo::budo::budo:
*مش حرمتك من حاجه*
*بما انى ( حيه وقاضيه ومصيبه ونائبه وهاويه )*
*اى خدعه:bud:*​


----------



## sosana (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

موضوعك حلو اووي يا ريد
بجد تحفة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بحيكي على الموضوع ده


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*:spor22: يا جماعة ماكوا بيها بس

سيبوها فى حالها انا هتوصى بيها​*:t32::act23::01A0FF~139::12C025~123::017165~155::661nf:


----------



## fullaty (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ايوة يا مرمر يا حبيبتى يالا وريها شغلها دى خاينه وهيمشى عيها الحد:act23::act23::act23: 

هنريحوها :budo::budo::budo:


يالا اقولى اول واخر مره :gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ان لله وان الية راجعون


----------



## twety (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

حتى انت يابرووووووتس

ماشى يا ست ريد بانسى هاااااااااانم
استنينى برة:beee:


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايوة يا مرمر يا حبيبتى يالا وريها شغلها دى خاينه وهيمشى عيها الحد:act23::act23::act23: ​
> 
> هنريحوها :budo::budo::budo:​
> 
> ...


*مكنش العشم ياخونه:act23:*
*ماشى هاعمل ايه غير هاقولكم وصيتى الاخيره*
*يبقوا تعالوا زورونى فى القرافه وفرقوا عليا*
*شيكولاته علشان بحبها واء واء واء:mus13:*​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



sosana قال:


> موضوعك حلو اووي يا ريد
> بجد تحفة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بحيكي على الموضوع ده


*ميرسى ياسوسنه*
*انصحك استخبى معايا:2:*​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



ramyghobrial قال:


> ان لله وان الية راجعون


*فرحان فيا يارامى:bomb:*
*:gun:*​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



twety قال:


> حتى انت يابرووووووتس
> 
> ماشى يا ست ريد بانسى هاااااااااانم
> استنينى برة:beee:


:a82::a82::a82:
_*كده انا خلصت على الاخر*_
_*بس عامله حسابى*_ :466zc:​


----------



## lousa188114 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

اية الموضوع الي هز الراي العام والصحف العالمية دة 
مش عارفة اقلك حاجة بس انتي اللي قلبتي الصحافة عليكي قلتلك كلي عيش من سكات 
 انا مش هقدر اتدخل دلوقت الموضوع خرج من ايدي​استلقي وعدك


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



lousa188114 قال:


> اية الموضوع الي هز الراي العام والصحف العالمية دة
> مش عارفة اقلك حاجة بس انتي اللي قلبتي الصحافة عليكي قلتلك كلي عيش من سكات
> 
> انا مش هقدر اتدخل دلوقت الموضوع خرج من ايدي​
> استلقي وعدك


*ماشى يالويزا :smil8:*
*انا عايزه اعرف حاجه فين رجالة المنتدى *
*خايفين طبعا يالهوى:budo:*
*وانا قلت هاتسندونى فى محنتى:gun:*
*بس كام راجل اشوفه نزل عليكوا الاوكازيون*
:t32::act19:​


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

سلام المسيح :
بصي يا بنتي ياريد بانسي 
انا بدعو كل رجال وشباب المنتدي انهم يستخبوا ...... اقصد يتكاتفوا ويقفوا معاكي ........ لاجل اعلاء شأن الحقيقه واظهارها عالية خفاقة ...... حلوة خفاقة دي ..ههههه .......... 
علي العموم انا هقولك حاجة استخبي شوية لغاية لما الامور تهدي وربنا يعديكي من ايديهم ​


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :017165~155:



*سلام المسيح :
اييييييييييييه انتي مالك شايفه نفسك وفارده عضلاتك كده ليه اوعي تنسي نفسك .......... افتكري انك اهلاويه هاه اوعي تنسي انتي اهلاويه ...... يعني تبقي ( مصيبه - حيه - هاويه - نايبه - قاضيه ) وكمان اهلاوية ده حتي يبقي كتير *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> اييييييييييييه انتي مالك شايفه نفسك وفارده عضلاتك كده ليه اوعي تنسي نفسك .......... افتكري انك اهلاويه هاه اوعي تنسي انتي اهلاويه ...... يعني تبقي ( مصيبه - حيه - هاويه - نايبه - قاضيه ) وكمان اهلاوية ده حتي يبقي كتير *​



تصدق انا موافقه انى اكون كل الصفات اللى بين القوسين الا انى اكون زملكاويه فمستحيل :smil15:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*لا اخس عليكى شمتى فينا الاعادى:ranting:*​


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

سلام المسيح : 
يا بنت ياريد 
الله يرعاكي يا بنتي ويحميكي لانك اظهرت علم الحقيقه عاليآ خفاقآ وبعدين يا أخت girl_in_jesus  انتي بتقولي شمتي فينا الاعادي لالالالالا ياماما لا احنا كنا عارفين الخقيقه دي من زمان بس خايفيــــ ....... اقصد مش زوق اننا نقولها .


----------



## G E O R G E (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

wصعبانة على قوى ياريد البنات كلهم اتفقو عليكى بس ولأيهمك احنا هانقف معاكى خلى حد يكلمك واحنا نورية شغلة :spor22::spor22:


----------



## red_pansy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> 
> بصي يا بنتي ياريد بانسي
> انا بدعو كل رجال وشباب المنتدي انهم يستخبوا ...... اقصد يتكاتفوا ويقفوا معاكي ........ لاجل اعلاء شأن الحقيقه واظهارها عالية خفاقة ...... حلوة خفاقة دي ..ههههه ..........
> ...


*الله يخليك :wub:*
*بس ياخوفى يابدران :hlp:*
*يكون كلام فى الهوا *
*واروح انا فيها:smil8:*​


----------



## red_pansy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تصدق انا موافقه انى اكون كل الصفات اللى بين القوسين الا انى اكون زملكاويه فمستحيل :smil15:


*وهو ده وقت زمالك وأهلى*
*حرام عليكوا :t32:*
*مش لما نشوف المصيبه اللى انا فيها:cry2:*
*قال جيبتك ياعبد المعين تعينى*
*لقيتك مشغول عنى:a82:*​


----------



## red_pansy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لا اخس عليكى شمتى فينا الاعادى:ranting:*​


*غلطه وندمانه عليها:cry2:*
*حرمت يا اوختى من اللى شوفته*
* توبه ان كنت اعملها تانى توبه:smi411:*
​


----------



## red_pansy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



G E O R G E قال:


> wصعبانة على قوى ياريد البنات كلهم اتفقو عليكى بس ولأيهمك احنا هانقف معاكى خلى حد يكلمك واحنا نورية شغلة :spor22::spor22:


*ميصعبش عليك غالى:t13:*
*وهو انتوا مستنين ايه تانى يحصل علشان *
*تتحركوا لما روحى تطلع :t32:*
:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

خلاص يا مريومه انا قررت اوافق على أول عريس يتقدملك:ranting: ...مع انى عارفه ان ده مش عقاب بالنسبه لك لكن معلش علشان اخلص من مسئوليتك وتلاقى اللى يشكمك :591iu: حتى لو كان :309xe:


----------



## red_pansy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> خلاص يا مريومه انا قررت اوافق على أول عريس يتقدملك:ranting: ...مع انى عارفه ان ده مش عقاب بالنسبه لك لكن معلش علشان اخلص من مسئوليتك وتلاقى اللى يشكمك :591iu: حتى لو كان :309xe:


*هههههههههههههههه*
*الله يخليكى يادونا*
*مش مهم حتى لو كان كدهld:*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*كده ياريد بانسي تشمتيهم فينا:ranting:
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشي
هنعلن عليكي الحرب من تاني*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ههههههههههههههههه  يا خبر  للدرجه دى يا بنتى .......ده انتى مستبيعه بقى .


----------



## sherif mouris (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

المرأة حية ...... المرأة نعمة ياصديقي صدقني لو فهمناها صح.
المراة قاضية ونائبة .... هي قاضية لمشاكل حيتنا ونائبة في حلولها والتصدي لها.

المرأة مصيبة ..... عندما تحبني لشخصي وتختارني من بين شباب اعتقد انهم احسن مني وعندما تعطيني نفسها وروحها وتسلمني ذاتها فهي بالفعل مصيبة في اختيارها.

.. انا عارف ان رأي وسط كل براميل خفة الدم والتهريج اللي في ردودكم عارف كويس انه ها يكون رأي شاذ ودمه تقيل بس بجد بجد بجد .....

انتوا يابنات لما تحبوا بتكونوا اعظم نعمه خلقها الله .. بس لما تحبوا ده وتكونوا عايزين زلما تحبوا تقلبوها بتكونوا اعظم من اخترع اوابدع في النكد ...

بقولكوا ايه .....................

ولا بلاش الطيب احسن


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

أولاً أزيك يا شريف وحمدالله على السلامه ثانياً هو انت يا ابنى بيصعب عليك تكمل الكلام للاخر وانت راضى عن المرأه لازم تختمها فى الاخر   ب (ولا بلاش الطيب أحسن ) ....بس على فكره المره دى اسلوبك فى حاجه غريبه .......يعنى فى تحسن وحالة رضا عن المرأه غريبه عليك شويه ........ اللهم ما ديمها نعمه علينا يا رب ههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*سلام المسيح :
كلامك كويس يا شريف يا صديقي 
بس انت كده هتخليهم يتغروا في نفسهم وكده يحسوا احاسيس غريبه من اللي بعدها الرجاله بتتسوح فيها علي العموم انا ممكن اعذر الكلام اللي انت قلته في حالة واحدة انك ناوي تتأهل والعياذ بالله ....... 
في هذه الحالة اقولك يا أبني استفد من اخطاء الاخرين ..............
تعلم ولا تتركهم يعلموا فيك ....................
اما بالنسبه لريد ............. يا بنتي انا هقولك حكمة قديمة : ( القبور مليئه بالشجعان ) 
اتطمني انا حجزتلك واحد سوبر لوكس 
دونا انتي اهلاوية ومش هرد عليكي خالص ........... ياوحشه . ياشريره .*​


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه  يا خبر  للدرجه دى يا بنتى .......ده انتى مستبيعه بقى .



*هي دي حاجه بسيطه
بقي البنات النص الحلو في المجتمع يتعمل فيهم كده
حراااام عليكي يابانسي شوهتي منظر البنات*


----------



## red_pansy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



christin قال:


> *كده ياريد بانسي تشمتيهم فينا:ranting:*
> _*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشي*_
> _*هنعلن عليكي الحرب من تاني*_


*يانهار ابيض الحرب العالميه التالته:budo:*
*مااااااااااشى ياكريستين :act23::act19:*​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يا خبر للدرجه دى يا بنتى .......ده انتى مستبيعه بقى .


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا قولت اريحك اصلك تعبتى قوووووووووى*
*لكن مااااااااشى :nunu0000:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> كلامك كويس يا شريف يا صديقي
> بس انت كده هتخليهم يتغروا في نفسهم وكده يحسوا احاسيس غريبه من اللي بعدها الرجاله بتتسوح فيها علي العموم انا ممكن اعذر الكلام اللي انت قلته في حالة واحدة انك ناوي تتأهل والعياذ بالله .......
> في هذه الحالة اقولك يا أبني استفد من اخطاء الاخرين ..............
> ...



لعلمك شريف متجوز ومعاه بنوته ......أطلع بس انت منها :new6: وبعدين قلتلك 100 مره متبينش يا ابنى قدام حد انك زملكاوى احنا مصدقنا طلعناك بكفاله :shutup22: ...........وبالنسبه لريد ده عارنا واحنا اللى لازم نتاويه بايدينا :smil15:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



christin قال:


> *هي دي حاجه بسيطه
> بقي البنات النص الحلو في المجتمع يتعمل فيهم كده
> حراااام عليكي يابانسي شوهتي منظر البنات*



يكملك بعقلك يا كيرستين ويهدى اللى فى بالى:smil12: .


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



sherif mouris قال:


> المرأة حية ...... المرأة نعمة ياصديقي صدقني لو فهمناها صح.
> المراة قاضية ونائبة .... هي قاضية لمشاكل حيتنا ونائبة في حلولها والتصدي لها.
> 
> المرأة مصيبة ..... عندما تحبني لشخصي وتختارني من بين شباب اعتقد انهم احسن مني وعندما تعطيني نفسها وروحها وتسلمني ذاتها فهي بالفعل مصيبة في اختيارها.
> ...



*هههههههههههههه*
*وانا قال افتكرت ان فى راجل مدافع عن المرأه :act19:*
*للدرجه دى خايف مننا ليه هو احنا :bomb:*​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *كلامك كويس يا شريف يا صديقي *
> *بس انت كده هتخليهم يتغروا في نفسهم وكده يحسوا احاسيس غريبه من اللي بعدها الرجاله بتتسوح فيها علي العموم انا ممكن اعذر الكلام اللي انت قلته في حالة واحدة انك ناوي تتأهل والعياذ بالله ....... *
> ...


*يخليك ليا :fun_lol:*
*سوبر لوكس مره واحده:love45:*
*وحياة زوقك انا كمان حجزتلك واحده جنبى :2:*
*وخدمه 5 نجووووووووووووم:smil15:*
_*اصل مين شجاع غيرك:bomb:*_
​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لعلمك شريف متجوز ومعاه بنوته ......أطلع بس انت منها :new6: وبعدين قلتلك 100 مره متبينش يا ابنى قدام حد انك زملكاوى احنا مصدقنا طلعناك بكفاله :shutup22: ...........وبالنسبه لريد ده عارنا واحنا اللى لازم نتاويه بايدينا :smil15:


:act23::act23::act23:
:act19::act19::act19:​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يكملك بعقلك يا كيرستين ويهدى اللى فى بالى:smil12: .


*:bud:*
*على اساس انى مجنونه:act23:*
*المفاجئه الكبرى*
*انا زملكاويه يادونا:59:*​


----------



## sherif mouris (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أولاً أزيك يا شريف وحمدالله على السلامه ثانياً هو انت يا ابنى بيصعب عليك تكمل الكلام للاخر وانت راضى عن المرأه لازم تختمها فى الاخر   ب (ولا بلاش الطيب أحسن ) ....بس على فكره المره دى اسلوبك فى حاجه غريبه .......يعنى فى تحسن وحالة رضا عن المرأه غريبه عليك شويه ........ اللهم ما ديمها نعمه علينا يا رب ههههههههههههه





يادونا انا طول عمري راضي عن المرأة بس يمكن بحب الاعبكوا شوية ههههههه
علي فكرة الحاجة الوحيدة  اللي اتفقنا فيها هي الاهلي


----------



## sherif mouris (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> كلامك كويس يا شريف يا صديقي
> بس انت كده هتخليهم يتغروا في نفسهم وكده يحسوا احاسيس غريبه من اللي بعدها الرجاله بتتسوح فيها علي العموم انا ممكن اعذر الكلام اللي انت قلته في حالة واحدة انك ناوي تتأهل والعياذ بالله .......
> في هذه الحالة اقولك يا أبني استفد من اخطاء الاخرين ..............
> ...





ياصديقي انا خلاص أتأهلت والعياذ بالله علي حد قولك لكن المشكلة انك عايز تعيش في سلام .... يعني لازم .... انت عارف بقي بلاش احرا ياصديقي 
شكراً لتعليقك.


----------



## christin (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*المفاجئه الكبرى*
*انا زملكاويه يادونا:59:*
 [/CENTER][/QUOTE]

*ياخبر ...
طلعت زملكاويه يادونا.:fun_lol:
يللا بئا عايزين نشوف ال*:boxing::act23:
:t14:


----------



## اني بل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه  :t33:

اد كده المرأة خطيييييييييرة  :dance:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

يعنى كمان تطلعى زملكاويه ..........قلبى .......... لا مش قادره استحملك اكتر من كده .........أدينى عنوانك بسرعه :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



sherif mouris قال:


> يادونا انا طول عمري راضي عن المرأة بس يمكن بحب الاعبكوا شوية ههههههه
> علي فكرة الحاجة الوحيدة  اللي اتفقنا فيها هي الاهلي



أتلاقيك بقيت اهلاوى بس علشان المدام زملكاويه هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



christin قال:


> *المفاجئه الكبرى*
> *انا زملكاويه يادونا:59:*
> [/CENTER]



*ياخبر ...
طلعت زملكاويه يادونا.:fun_lol:
يللا بئا عايزين نشوف ال*:boxing::act23:
:t14:[/QUOTE]

هى كيرستين كده دايماً (محضر خير ) وبتحب تهدى النفوس :smile01


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ايه ده ؟!! بتتكلموا عن الحيه قصدى  النايبه  اووه  قصدى البنات !! 
ليه ؟ ما كنا كويسيين من غير السيره دى ..  بس طالما اتكلمتوا يبقى عليا وعلى اعدائى . ووصيتكوا تكتبوا على قبرى ( اهلاوى شريف راح ضحيه قاضيه) .
ريد بانسى  انتى بقيتى رمز  وعيد قومى  .. يارافعه راسنا .  انا معاكى  وباعلن ده  هنا  بعلى صوتى  فى المنتدى  _ وشكلها هتبقى اخر مشاركه ليه قبل ما  نايبه  تخلص عليا_ >


----------



## twety (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

شكلك بتلعب قى عداااااااااااااد عمرررررررررك

:t33::spor22:


----------



## losivertheprince (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*سلام المسيح :
ياجماعه  الموضوع عادي خالص يتلخص في كلمتين ( شهادة حق ) ومين يشهد للعروسه ........... اقصد للبنات ... وعلي العموم يا جماعه ......... ريد عارفة كويس قوة مركزهم ...........
ممكن اقول نكته في الموضوع ده وبعديها مخصوص لشريف :
مرة واحد مش سعيد مع مراته خالص بس كان عنده واحد صاحبه وعمرة ماسمع ان صاحبه ده اتخانق مع مراته ولا بيتته علي السلم ولاحاجة من دي فسأله :
انا نفسي ابقي زيك انا ومقعدش اتخانق انا والمدام بتاعتي خالص لاحسن الحياه بقت صعبه خالص وكل شويه نختلف مع بعض الا قولي انت ازاي حياتك حلوة قوي كده ... قاله بسيطة خالص انا ومراتي من اول يوم جواز واحنا متفقين اننا نقسم مهام الحياه الزوجيه مع بعض وكل واحد ميتدخلش في اختصاص غير يعني كل واحد يبقي ليه قراراته في اللي هوه ماسكه .........
فرد عليه وقاله طيب وايه هي الحاجات اللي مراتك بتتحكم فيها 
قاله مثلآ : نغير العفش ولا لا ؛ نروح فين الصيف ده ؛ اغير الشغل بتاعي ولا لا ؛ نودي الاولاد  في اي مدرسة ؛ نغير الشقة ولا لا . فقاله صاحبه طيب وايه هي الحاجات اللي من تخصصك فقاله :
مثلآ قبول او رفض الصين عضو في الامم المتحده وبراكين اندونسيا والمجاعات في افريقيا .
علي العموم متزعلوش مش كل الناس زي بعضها ............... اكيد في اسوأ .*​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



christin قال:


> *المفاجئه الكبرى*
> *انا زملكاويه يادونا:59:*
> [/center]


 
*ياخبر ...*
_*طلعت زملكاويه يادونا.:fun_lol:*_
_*يللا بئا عايزين نشوف ال*_:boxing::act23:
:t14:[/quote]
:t26::t26:
_*ماشى ياكريستين انا هاتعلم ده*_ :spor22:
_*وهاستعد للمواجهه*_ :gy0000:​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Joyful Song قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه :t33:​
> 
> 
> اد كده المرأة خطيييييييييرة :dance:​


:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
*ياخبر هو انت متعرفش :hlp:*
*اديك عرفت بقى *
*روح استخبى احسن:smil8:*​


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> ايه ده ؟!! بتتكلموا عن الحيه قصدى النايبه اووه قصدى البنات !!
> ليه ؟ ما كنا كويسيين من غير السيره دى .. بس طالما اتكلمتوا يبقى عليا وعلى اعدائى . ووصيتكوا تكتبوا على قبرى ( اهلاوى شريف راح ضحيه قاضيه) .
> ريد بانسى انتى بقيتى رمز وعيد قومى .. يارافعه راسنا . انا معاكى وباعلن ده هنا بعلى صوتى فى المنتدى _ وشكلها هتبقى اخر مشاركه ليه قبل ما نايبه تخلص عليا_ >


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*يارافع راسى :08:*
*وياترىالعيد بتاعى امتى:vava:*
*على العموم فى قبر فاضى جنبى *
*للشجعان اللى زيك مش يغلى عليك :smile02*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ايوه كده يا لوسيفر يا صاحبى .. اديهم على قد نيتهم  .. 
لا وشوف ايه بقى    تيجى تكلمهم   يعملوا فيها   المساكين فى الارض ..
 لا   وفى اشاعه كده  معرفش مين طلعها    بس اكيد ست برضه ،  قال ايه   انهم مكسورين الجناح :ranting:

امال لو كان جناحهم سليم  كنا رحنا فين ...  لا وايه  شوف  الامثال اللى بيطلعوها علينا    دليل  على وجهه نظرهم الحقيقيه 

ضل راجل ولا  ضل حيطه .. على اساس ان الراجل بيدفع  اما الحيطه ساعات بيتصرف عليها    دهانات ترمييم   اما الراجل لا 

شعره من الخنزير فايده   .. لا تعليق 

قصصى ريشه  ..... لا تعليف برضه


وخد من ده كتييييير  

انا شكلى  هتغتالنى   واحده متحمسه حبتين للموضوع ده:spor22:


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

فضحتينى يا ريد وفرحتيهم فينا
بئى متجيش الا منك
خلى بالك من نفسك بئى عشن انت بئيتى مستهدفة والكل حطك فى دماغه:t32::new2:
حبئى اقرالك الفتحةيا حبيبتى  حتوحشينى:yaka:


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

سلام المسيح :
لا الفتحه ولا القفله تنفع ........... الرب يحميكي يا شجاعه يالي بتقولي كلمة الحق


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> ايوه كده يا لوسيفر يا صاحبى .. اديهم على قد نيتهم ..
> لا وشوف ايه بقى تيجى تكلمهم يعملوا فيها المساكين فى الارض ..
> لا وفى اشاعه كده معرفش مين طلعها بس اكيد ست برضه ، قال ايه انهم مكسورين الجناح :ranting:
> 
> ...


_*امين يارب اقبل منى:94:*_​


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



جيلان قال:


> فضحتينى يا ريد وفرحتيهم فينا
> بئى متجيش الا منك
> خلى بالك من نفسك بئى عشن انت بئيتى مستهدفة والكل حطك فى دماغه:t32::new2:
> حبئى اقرالك الفتحةيا حبيبتى حتوحشينى:yaka:


:cry2::cry2::cry2:
_*كنت طيبه وغلبانه *_
_*حال الدنيا:t32:*_
*الله يرحمنى:a4:*​


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> لا الفتحه ولا القفله تنفع ........... الرب يحميكي يا شجاعه يالي بتقولي كلمة الحق​



يارافع رايتى اصيل والله :Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

من فضلكم اخلوا القسم والموضوع فوراً علشان هنرش علشان جالنا خبر ان فى زملكاوى اتسرب فى وسطينا مما يستوجب عملية تطهير فوريه leasantr


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ما بلاش انتى يا دونا احنا كده هنخسر بعض 
ومالهم الزملكويه احسن ناس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ما بلاش انتى يا دونا احنا كده هنخسر بعض
> ومالهم الزملكويه احسن ناس​



عندك حق احسن ناس يتغلبوا 2 / 1 :hlp: ......... لا ألا انتى يا فيبى يا قمر .وانا عندى امل ارجعك للفريق الحق ههههههههه .....قولى انشالله .


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

متقلقيش يا فيبى


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

:yaka:  سورى   
دول كلهم اتنين فى المنتدى احنا الاصل ومسرهم حيعرفو :t32:
ويرجعو للفلنة البيضة
ودراكول عمال يقول تعالى ومحدش جه عشن مفيش انتماء عنهم :beee:
ارجعى يا دونا وربنا بيقبل


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

يالا يا دونا  الاتحاد بيقبل التوبه يا بنتى 
ارجعى ومحدش هيفكرك بالايام الوحشه اللى عشتيها مع الاهلى ده
اجبلك الفنله البيضه ولا عندك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



جيلان قال:


> :yaka:  سورى
> دول كلهم اتنين فى المنتدى احنا الاصل ومسرهم حيعرفو :t32:
> ويرجعو للفلنة البيضة
> ودراكول عمال يقول تعالى ومحدش جه عشن مفيش انتماء عنهم :beee:
> ارجعى يا دونا وربنا بيقبل



هههههههههه ده الظاهر الرش مش هيجيب نتيجه ......الموضوع اكبر من كده ........يا حبايبى ده حتى مفيش مقارنه اتفرجوا على اللعب وشوفوا الاهلى بيحبوا بعض أزاى وده باين من لعبهم ......شوفوا النتايج ......بجد انتوا صعبانين علىّ .


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يالا يا دونا  الاتحاد بيقبل التوبه يا بنتى
> ارجعى ومحدش هيفكرك بالايام الوحشه اللى عشتيها مع الاهلى ده
> اجبلك الفنله البيضه ولا عندك ​



هههههههههههههه دا انا لا عشت ولا كنت لما اسيب الاهلى يا فيبى ......يعنى اسيب الاهلى ببطولاته وفريقه الرائع والنتايج الجميله علشان احل المشاكل اللى فى الزمالك وافك الاشتباك ما بين عمرو زكى وحمزه على مين يشوط البلنتى ولا اشجع اسمه ايه ده وهو بيدخل الجون فى نفسه  ولا اخيط شبكة منصف اللى مبقاش فيها حته سليمه ..........عجبت لك يا زمن ......وانا عندى تيشرت ابيض بس بلبسه وانا بنضف:kap: ..... ههههههههههههه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ايه اللى جاب سيره الزمالك هنا ..     شيكابالا  يرفع الجزمه فى وش الجمهور ؟!! ده كلام  

زملكاوى بقى


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

فى فرق بين فريق  حلمه عدى العالميه  وفريق كل حلمه يغلب الاهلى ...
هاها  صعبانيين  عليا يازمالك


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> من فضلكم اخلوا القسم والموضوع فوراً علشان هنرش علشان جالنا خبر ان فى زملكاوى اتسرب فى وسطينا مما يستوجب عملية تطهير فوريه leasantr


*:warning:ده للأهلاويه كلهم*
*مالهم الزمالكاويه :bud:*
*وكمان مبيد ليه حشرات مااااااااااشى:ranting:*
*هجووووووووووووووم يازمالكاويه:bud: *

*وبالسيف هــــــا :budo:*​


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> فى فرق بين فريق حلمه عدى العالميه وفريق كل حلمه يغلب الاهلى ...
> هاها صعبانيين عليا يازمالك


*لا ياخويا مش يصعب عليك غالى:t32:*
*شايفنا شحاتين ومش لاقين ناكل:cry2:*
*يااهلاويه يابتوع ضربات الجزاء*
*ولا بلاش يامرمر ربنا امر بالستر:a4:*
*هاستر عليكوا:smil16:*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ايوة ياريد  هو ده الكلام
عشن يعرفوا نفسهم
ومتقلقيش كله متظبط واحنا مظبطينهم فى كل المواضيع


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

*سلام المسيح :
من احد مشجعي النادي الابيض ........ لا لا والف يا لي بتشجعوا النادي اللي مش عايز اقول اسمه علشان لسه واكل ........... لا عادي واكل واحد اهلاوي بالمكسرات .......... عادي يعني .......... نادي انجازات ايه وكلام ايه احنا نادي مضطهد ولا عيبه مغلوبه علي امرها .......... لكن لا الابيض سيعود ............. وكل اللي بيشجعوا اللي ميتسماش ده .............. قدامكم فرصة 96494949 سنة عشان تتوبوا وترجعوا وابقوا قابلوني .............. الله يسامحك يا مرتضي يا منصور ....... شمت الحمر فينا .*​


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

يا جماعه نحن الزملكويه نضهد  فى هذا المتدى نرجو من الساده الاهلاويه ان يرحمونا وكل واحد له يوم متقلقوش لكل فرس كبوة ونحن لا نياس ان الياس ليس من شيمنا ​


----------



## emy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

_مرسى على موضوعك يا جميل _​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ههههههههههههههههههه

موضوعك اتقلب ماتش كوووووووورة
ههههههههههههههههههه

انا لو كنت زملكاويه ككنت سكت احسن
وصمت ولم افتح فمى بكلمه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## red_pansy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



emy قال:


> _مرسى على موضوعك يا جميل _​


*شكرا ياقمررررررررر:smil12:*
*على مرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## red_pansy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوعك اتقلب ماتش كوووووووورة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههه:t9:*
*هاتكلم بقى الله :t26:*
*مفيش غير الزمالك :gy0000::a63:*​


----------



## red_pansy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يا جماعه نحن الزملكويه نضهد فى هذا المتدى نرجو من الساده الاهلاويه ان يرحمونا وكل واحد له يوم متقلقوش لكل فرس كبوة ونحن لا نياس ان الياس ليس من شيمنا ​


:love45:
:66:
:scenic:​


----------



## red_pansy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *من احد مشجعي النادي الابيض ........ لا لا والف يا لي بتشجعوا النادي اللي مش عايز اقول اسمه علشان لسه واكل ........... لا عادي واكل واحد اهلاوي بالمكسرات .......... عادي يعني .......... نادي انجازات ايه وكلام ايه احنا نادي مضطهد ولا عيبه مغلوبه علي امرها .......... لكن لا الابيض سيعود ............. وكل اللي بيشجعوا اللي ميتسماش ده .............. قدامكم فرصة 96494949 سنة عشان تتوبوا وترجعوا وابقوا قابلوني .............. الله يسامحك يا مرتضي يا منصور ....... شمت الحمر فينا .*​


*الله يسامحه :2:*
*خلى اللى يسوا واللى مش يسوا يتكلم علينا:bomb:*​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

منك لله يا ريد خليتى الولاد يخدوكى مثل اعلى يالكلام الى قلتيه فى وصف المرءة 
واهم دايرين يزلونى بالكلام ده
يا بنات
مش عايزين نسكت على كدى لازم ناخد موقف
الموضوع عايز وقفة وانتو طبعا عارفين الوقفة الى انا اقصدها:t32:


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

ايوة كدى الزملكاوية قامو اهه
دراكول صعبان عليى اوى مش لاقى ولا واحد اهلاوى يقف معاه :beee:


----------



## kyrelloo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

:spor22:
هى دى الضربه القاضيه


----------



## red_pansy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



جيلان قال:


> منك لله يا ريد خليتى الولاد يخدوكى مثل اعلى يالكلام الى قلتيه فى وصف المرءة
> واهم دايرين يزلونى بالكلام ده
> يا بنات
> مش عايزين نسكت على كدى لازم ناخد موقف
> الموضوع عايز وقفة وانتو طبعا عارفين الوقفة الى انا اقصدها:t32:


:budo:
:gun:​


----------



## red_pansy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



جيلان قال:


> ايوة كدى الزملكاوية قامو اهه
> دراكول صعبان عليى اوى مش لاقى ولا واحد اهلاوى يقف معاه :beee:


30:​


----------



## جوليان (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

الله يسامحك و ان قالت العربية ذلك فليس للشتم او الاستهزاء او لنقص بها وانما انت لاتفهم المقصود من ذلك (لان كل ماذكرت امور عظيمة مثل الامراء العربية العظيمة):act23:


----------



## kajo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد موضوع جااااااااااامد جداا


----------



## red_pansy (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه فى خمس مواضيع ..اوعوا تضربونى*



kajo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد موضوع جااااااااااامد جداا


*ههههههههههه*
*طبعا ماأنت راجل هاتقول ايه غير كده:budo:*
​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*up up up up up up up up up up up up up*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *up up up up up up up up up up up up up*​


 
*لاحول الله خير ياضنايا فى حاجة واقفة فى زورك مش عارف تطلعها :nunu0000:*

*وبعدين الموضوع دة ادفن من زمان وقلت نشكروة ونحمدوة انى نفدت منة برجل وايد بتطلعة تانى عشان اختفى انا خالص :017165~155: مكنش يومك يامرمورة :big4:*

*رووووووووووووووح ياحصبلة وتعالى :budo::gun:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *لاحول الله خير ياضنايا فى حاجة واقفة فى زورك مش عارف تطلعها :nunu0000:*
> 
> *وبعدين الموضوع دة ادفن من زمان وقلت نشكروة ونحمدوة انى نفدت منة برجل وايد بتطلعة تانى عشان اختفى انا خالص :017165~155: مكنش يومك يامرمورة :big4:*
> 
> *رووووووووووووووح ياحصبلة وتعالى :budo::gun:*​


*اصلي شايفك فاضيه وعماله
تتفنني في الربطات
قلت اهو تتسلي شويه 
مع ذكريات الماضي
وعلي فكره
علي النت مفيش حاجه بتندفن

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *اللغه العربيه وصفت المرأه في خمس مواضيع
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*تحفه و روعه و غايه في الجمااااال
الموضوع ده لازم يتثبت

شكرا اختي الكريمه
علي المعلومات المفيده القيمه
بارك الله فيكي
*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *اصلي شايفك فاضيه وعماله*
> 
> *تتفنني في الربطات*
> *قلت اهو تتسلي شويه *
> ...


 
*:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:ونعم الربطات  عاجبك يامفتررررررررررررى :smil8: *

*مفيش حاجة بتندفن وبتقولها فى وشى وفرحااااااااااااان  :01964E~163:*


*على فكررررررررة انت مطلوووب القبض علييييييك حد يمسكة ياناس ياهوووووووووووووووووو :186fx: :010105~332:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *تحفه و روعه و غايه في الجمااااال*
> 
> *الموضوع ده لازم يتثبت*​
> *شكرا اختي الكريمه*
> ...


 
*الله يخليك اهىء اهىء :466zc:*

*اةةةةةةةة فعلااااااا دووووونا انشاء الله هاتثبتة فوق راسى قريب :090104~384:*

*معلومات قيمة ومفيدة لييييييية هو انا كاتبة  فوايد الخضار ولا حاجة  :t9::t9:*

*الله يكون فى عونىىىىىىىىىىىى الرحمة ياااااارب :36_1_4:  لك يوووم :nunu0000:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *الله يخليك اهىء اهىء :466zc:*
> 
> *اةةةةةةةة فعلااااااا دووووونا انشاء الله هاتثبتة فوق راسى قريب :090104~384:*
> 
> ...


*انتي كاتبه فوايد احسن 
من 75 خضار
شكرا ليكي
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*فيه جماعه من حقوق المرأه بيسألوا عليكي
وانا اديتهم عنوانك
استلقي وعدك

تحبي اي خدمه تانيه مني ؟
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

انتى معانا ولا علينا يا ريد بانسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده كلام هنطبقه عليكى
اعتقد كده انك مش هتلحقى المستشفى نهائى ليكى يوم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:01A0FF~139::309xe::36_19_2:


----------



## man4truth (3 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *انتي كاتبه فوايد احسن *
> 
> *من 75 خضار*
> *شكرا ليكي*
> *:t30:*​


 
*مش عارفة مش مطمنالك :110105~127:*

*احم احم طبحا انا اشكرك على تحيتك دى ( بس لازم ابين يعنى انى ندمانة على الموضوع ..العمر مش بعزقة ) :190vu: :t30:*

*الله يجازى اللى كان السبب :017165~155:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *فيه جماعه من حقوق المرأه بيسألوا عليكي*
> *وانا اديتهم عنوانك*
> *استلقي وعدك*​
> *تحبي اي خدمه تانيه مني ؟*​


 
*مين فين لية ازاى :010105~332:*

*يمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى :smi200:*

*انا مش موجودة انا اصلا مش عايشة محدش يسال عليا :11_9_12[1]:*

*هو انا عملت اية فى دنيتى يانااااااس :a82:*

*خد دول منى هدية ليك وللى جايبهم :01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139::1035pk:*
*وكل ما تجيب زيادة انا كمان هابقى كريمة معاك قوى وازودك ضرب  :t32:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> انتى معانا ولا علينا يا ريد بانسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده كلام هنطبقه عليكى
> اعتقد كده انك مش هتلحقى المستشفى نهائى ليكى يوم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :01A0FF~139::309xe::36_19_2:


 
*انا مع  اللى يدفع اكتر قصدى مع مصيبتى ياختى :hlp: هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تطبقوة علية لية هو انا مركز تجارب :11azy:*

*مستشفى اية اللى هالحقها ما انا عارفة انا لو لحقت مقبرة يبقى كويس :smil8: هههههههههههههههههه*

*نردلك يومك فى الافراح ياختى :t30:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*براحة ياضنايا لحسن تفطس من الضحك ولا حاجة :t30:*

*وبعدين ملقتش مكان تضحك فية غير هنا :smil8:*

*ربنا على المفترى :11azy:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

http://portal.ahram.org.eg/Right.asp?ID=168
*اكيد البنات حيحتاجوا اللنك ده
انا بس بهدي النفوس
*


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*دا انتوا كتييييييير مهضومين هنا ربنا يخليكوا لبعض,,,*
:36_22_25::36_22_26::174xe::36_3_16:


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> http://portal.ahram.org.eg/Right.asp?ID=168
> *اكيد البنات حيحتاجوا اللنك ده*
> *انا بس بهدي النفوس*


 
* بيطلعوا امتى دول بس :010105~332::010105~332::010105~332:*


*حد قالك هدى النفووووووووووووووووووس :01964E~163::01964E~163::01964E~163:*

*طب اعمل فيك انا ايييييييييييييية :1035pk::186fx: *

*داعية عليك وانا ناكشة شعرى الهى تروح تبات وترجع :12BF86~159:*

*كدة بقى مفيش قدامى غير اروح اودع نفسى :ab5:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *دا انتوا كتييييييير مهضومين هنا ربنا يخليكوا لبعض,,,*
> :36_22_25::36_22_26::174xe::36_3_16:


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هو باين علينا للدرجة دى :a4: *

*ميرسسسسسسسى ياروز :hlp:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*




ريد ريد
الجماعه دول بيسئلوا عليكي
ابعتهملك
ولا اقلهم ايه ؟
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*سيبك من نكش الشعر دلوقتي
والحقي دول كمان بيدوروا عليكي
*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى *

*مكنش يومى ياختى كان بدرى عليا ايوة والله دانا لسة شابة وصغننة وبحب اكل دولسى   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*بص يامفترى قولهم انا خارج نطاق الدنيا خالص :hlp:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *سيبك من نكش الشعر دلوقتي*
> *والحقي دول كمان بيدوروا عليكي*​


 

*مين دووووووووول ولا اعرفهمممممممممممممممم  :a4:*

*انت اللى عارفهم وبعدين لاحظ انهم بيقبضوا على الرجالة والصورة مش بتكدب :t30: :t30: :t30: *

*يعنى دول جايين عشانك 30:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *مين دووووووووول ولا اعرفهمممممممممممممممم :a4:*​
> 
> *انت اللى عارفهم وبعدين لاحظ انهم بيقبضوا على الرجالة والصورة مش بتكدب :t30: :t30: :t30: *​
> 
> *يعنى دول جايين عشانك 30:*​



*دا واحد من اعوانك*
*و حاليا جاري تعذيبه علشان يعترف *
*ويقول انتي مستخبيه فين*
*علي فكره*
*هو لغاية دلوقتي ميعرفش*
*موضوع نكش الشعر ده*
*لكن اعتقد انه لو عرف *
*حيعترف ويقول علي مكانك*
*تحبي اخدمك واقوله ؟*
:t30:​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييه
الموضوع اتنقل وراح الترفيهي
علشان اللي مشافهوش يشوفه
شويه كمان يروح العلمي
ومنه علي العام
علشان الناس كلها تشارك

*​


----------



## Ferrari (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11:

يالهوووووووووى :t9:دة اللغة العربية مبهدلاكو أخر بهدلة:t32:

ربنا يكون فى عنكم :t30::t30:ويساعدكمleasantr

تسلم إيديك يابانسى :018A1D~146:على الموضوع

الرب يبارك أعمالِك​


----------



## red_pansy (4 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *دا واحد من اعوانك*
> *و حاليا جاري تعذيبه علشان يعترف *
> *ويقول انتي مستخبيه فين*
> *علي فكره*
> ...


 
*من اعوانىىىىىى لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا بشتغل لوحدى زى الفريك محبش شريك :t30:*

*بقى كدة عايز تعترف علياااااااا وتقولة على اهم حاجة :010105~332::010105~332: دة السر كلة هنا :hlp: *

*مش هاتلحق بقى لانى هانكشة وادعى عليك وسر النكشة بقى تمام :t30:*​


----------



## red_pansy (4 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> 
> *الموضوع اتنقل وراح الترفيهي*
> *علشان اللي مشافهوش يشوفه*
> ...


 
*يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :1035pk::1035pk::1035pk:*
*وفرحاااااااااااااااااااان وشمتااااااااااااااااااان فياااااااااااااااااا :01A0FF~139:*

*مبسووووووووط انى اتفضحت وبقيت عالمية :big4:*

*اة ومش يشاركوا لية  ماهو فرح بقى :017165~155:*​


----------



## red_pansy (4 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11:​
> 
> يالهوووووووووى :t9:دة اللغة العربية مبهدلاكو أخر بهدلة:t32:​
> ربنا يكون فى عنكم :t30::t30:ويساعدكمleasantr​
> ...


 

*سامعة ضحكة انا وشماتة :t9::t9:*

*يكون فى عون مين بس تقصد فى عونى انا :crying::309xe:*

*الله يسلمك يافرفوررررر طول عمرك صاحب واجب :nunu0000::nunu0000::59:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (5 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *من اعوانىىىىىى لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا بشتغل لوحدى زى الفريك محبش شريك :t30:*
> *مش من اعوانك ازاي بس
> دا حتي لما فتشوه
> لقيو معاه صوره واحده منكوشه
> ...


*سر النكشه ده شكله فشنك
مبيعملش حاجه
ليكي كام يوم ناكشه و بتدعي
مشفناش حاجه حصلت يعني
جربي تدعي وانتي مسرحه
يمكن يجيب نتيجه
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (5 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :1035pk::1035pk::1035pk:*
> *وفرحاااااااااااااااااااان وشمتااااااااااااااااااان فياااااااااااااااااا :01a0ff~139:*
> 
> *مبسووووووووط انى اتفضحت وبقيت عالمية :big4:*
> ...


*
ايوه فرحان وشمتان ومبسوط
اصلي مؤذي

ولسه .....

اعزائي الساده المشاهدين

ابقووووووو معنااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_بس ياب بت_
_اتكشفتى خلاص_
_متنكرة_
_ومن ورايا_
_معرفتش اربى_


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

> *مش هاتلحق بقى لانى هانكشة وادعى عليك وسر النكشة بقى تمام :t30:*



_ابقى هاتيلى صورة وانتى ناكشة يابت _
_هش بقى_
_انتى مغضوب عليكى_
_من البنات _
_هش_


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

> هييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> الموضوع اتنقل وراح الترفيهي
> علشان اللي مشافهوش يشوفه
> شويه كمان يروح العلمي
> ...



_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_اية دى_
_موضوع هيلف المنتدى كلة_
_خلاص مش تقلق_
_الكل شافة_
_وريد هنظبطها احنا بينا وبين بعض_


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه

شوفو الرجالة 
وشوفو النساء

شكرا على  كشف الحقيقة​*


----------



## red_pansy (12 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _اية دى_
> _موضوع هيلف المنتدى كلة_
> _خلاص مش تقلق_
> ...


 
*:smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:*

*كماااااااااااااان هاتلففوة المنتدى كلة يعنى اللى مشفش هايتفرج :11azy:*

*هاتظبطونى هو انا فى حاجة باقية فيا لسة هاتتظبط :hlp:*

*روحى يابعيدة وتعالى :a4:*​


----------



## red_pansy (12 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *شوفو الرجالة *
> *وشوفو النساء*​
> ...


 
*العفوووووووووووو ياسلام على الذووووووق ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا امجد انا معملتش غير الواجب ونص :t30:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*سبونى محدش يحوشنى 

تعالى هنا يابت انتى 

تعالى 
























































انتى بت زى 















































العسل والسكر​*


----------



## red_pansy (13 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *سبونى محدش يحوشنى ​*
> 
> 
> _*تعالى هنا يابت انتى *_​
> ...


 

*دا انا كنت ناوية عليكىىىىىىىىىىى قلت احضر العصاية بتاعتى :t30::t30:*

*لكن طلعتى اصيلة وعسووووولة كماااااااااااان واتقيتى شرى هههههههههههههههههههههه :smil16:*​


----------

